# Happy Comic Relief day ! What have you done ?



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Boastful Voice.....

Well I have done my "time" with a silly user name and attempts at pulling a burd have failed miserably so I have raised Â£75 this week that I am sending off today!

Dont care what you all think about me any how, at least its raised some cash for Charittee ! ;D


----------



## christtopher (May 7, 2002)

I'm taking part in a mini-scooter race around the office at lunchtime!!


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

I've just read the article on colonic irrigation [smiley=toilet.gif] and if anyone is willing to give me money for that then I'll send it in.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Nobody else ................... 

Why not ? Remember those who could do with a few quid !


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

John,

Well done m8.

I aint got no hair, so painting it red is useless. I did give some dosh to some flunkies at the traffic lights near the M25 in Brentwood though - a bit hypocritical as I'd just spent a large of dosh on a new PC :-[

Moley


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

John,

Well done m8.

I aint got no hair, so painting it red is useless. I did give some dosh to some flunkies at the traffic lights near the M25 in Brentwood though - a bit hypocritical as I'd just spent a large amount of dosh on a new PC :-[

Moley


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Moley, guess the "666" Posts... [smiley=devil.gif] made you duplicate the message eh !


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Weird - probably the red wine ;D

Moley


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Good for you TTotal well done


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Yeh thanks but rather have had a s**g though :-[


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

You must mean a song John!

I... gave some dosh to Car Park security guy who was collecting - sponsored my Mrs to do a Big Hair thing at her school - put money into a raffle for a Teddy Bear -and called in with my credit card number.

If anyone's feeling generous, I am doing a Challenge in May for MENCAP. We are going to try to do 12 Munros (Scottish Peaks over 3000 feet high) in a weekend. This is part of an overall venture to raise 10000 plus for Mencap - see www.ridethewall.co.uk


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Yeh Will sponsor you Rob, a quid a peak alright ? J


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

John,

After all that sun, I've now got the red head ... better start collecting now 8)

Moley


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Thanks John,
Am I mistaken or have 4 exhaust pipes fallen off your car ?

Rob


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

They were nicked on the Isle de Blanc on Sunday !Think it was Waks kids ! ;D


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

I'll have a word when I see them tomorrow. Expect it was the 2 year old.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

102 years old my ars* ;D ;D ;D Hee hee


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

I couldn't get it to go any higher than that - anyway last time I looked you were 2. I'll have to confiscate the roadster, you can keep the bike (but must fit stabilisers) I bought a Bandit a couple of years ago after a long break and scared myself s***less.


----------

